# Any Fellow Finishers attending Salon 2023 in SF?



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

Planning to go since its the closest a Salon event has been & I’ve always wanted to attend…anyone else gunna be there?!


----------



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

Do you have a link?


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

Sounds like a terrific networking and learning opportunity!


----------



## CLSPAINTPLASTER (Jun 29, 2018)

This looks to be a great event. I’ll try to make it and even drag some plastering buddies along.


----------



## thepm4 (May 18, 2020)

Not at the moment, but would love to..it's in a great spot..I have family in the area. Thx for posting/heads-up


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

Mike2coat said:


> Do you have a link?


For sure - Here [Salon San Francisco 2023]

This is the link to the Salon group w/ future locations - [Salon | Annual gathering of international decorative painters]


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

CLSPAINTPLASTER said:


> This looks to be a great event. I’ll try to make it and even drag some plastering buddies along.


That would be awesome! I’ve wanted to go for years but its usually international…always see amazing videos & read great stories from attendees


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

Redux said:


> Sounds like a terrific networking and learning opportunity!


Most definitely- Pierre always goes as a participant & teaches some pretty cool marble or wood finishes. 

Am REALLY hoping Michel Nadai makes it over from France as I’d be a total fan girl if he hosts a learning event! 

I know ur ‘retired’ n all but there’s no way that creative brain has slowed down…u should come!!


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

PPD said:


> Most definitely- Pierre always goes as a participant & teaches some pretty cool marble or wood finishes.
> 
> Am REALLY hoping Michel Nadai makes it over from France as I’d be a total fan girl if he hosts a learning event!
> 
> I know ur ‘retired’ n all but there’s no way that creative brain has slowed down…u should come!!


Now that I’m retired and working part-time in the airline industry, maybe I’ll take advantage of my unlimited free air-travel perks and bop on out to the west coast….and the creative wheels are churning more than ever!


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

Redux said:


> Now that I’m retired and working part-time in the airline industry, maybe I’ll take advantage of my unlimited free air-travel perks and bop on out to the west coast….and the creative wheels are churning more than ever!


My dad did the semi-retired, working part time for an airline...and he and my mom hopped all kinds of places for free. It's not a bad deal if the job fits one's life.

If it was back at Thanksgiving I would have thought about going as I was visiting the daughter in Vista - which is still pretty far from SanFran. But by central VA standards, pretty darned close!.


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

Joe67 said:


> My dad did the semi-retired, working part time for an airline...and he and my mom hopped all kinds of places for free. It's not a bad deal if the job fits one's life.
> 
> If it was back at Thanksgiving I would have thought about going as I was visiting the daughter in Vista - which is still pretty far from SanFran. But by central VA standards, pretty darned close!.


It’s a freeing feeling having been cut loose from the ball and chain of painting contracting which prevented me from traveling to any great degree and it’s pretty exciting knowing that I have the time and freedom to catch up on some long awaited travel & adventures. It also ties in nicely with my earlier education in hospitality and T&T, plus having done a short stint in the industry during my younger years. It seemed to be the right move at this stage in my life.


----------

